# Voltajes transformador amplificador Sony



## frantv (Ene 17, 2018)

Hola a todos, tengo un amplificador HiFi Sony TA-F240 que no enciende. He medido el transformador de fuente y tiene el primario abierto, por lo que no tengo voltaje en el secundario. He buscado por todas partes cuales serían los voltajes que da el transformador en el secundario pero no consigo encontrarlo, es un BANDO 1-450-575-11. Se puede averiguar a la vista del esquema que adjunto? Cuáles serían estos voltajes? Gracias.


----------



## mari0mto (Ene 17, 2018)

Buenas, si la salida es doble con tap  central, por cada ramal del transformador debes de tener 25,6Vac y de punta a punta 51,2 vacaciones, espero haberte ayudado, un saludo


----------



## frantv (Ene 17, 2018)

Gracias, a ver si lo encuentro.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2018)

No hay fusibles en la placa? si no fijate entre los pines, esos traen fusibles


----------



## frantv (Ene 17, 2018)

He desoldado la placa donde van insertado los pines y he encontrado que:
- entre los pines extremos conectados a la placa no hay continuidad
-entre un pin extremo y el central (donde parece que puede estar el termofusible) esta abierto
-entre el pin central (no conectado a placa) y el otro pin extremo tengo 10 ohmios.
Podría usar estos dos para meter voltaje 220V intercalando un termofusible exterior?

Por cierto la placa lleva fusible de 2,5A en buen estado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2018)

http://elrincondesolucionestv.blogspot.com.ar/2012/12/panasonic-sa-pm24-no-hay-encendido.html


----------

